# Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!



## Andi Fish (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

möchte mir zwei neue Karpfenrollen anschaffen, welche könnt ihr empfehlen oder auch komplett abraten? 

Sollte ne größere Schnurfassung haben  

Petri und Grüße


----------



## Firehawk81 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*



Andi Fish schrieb:


> ...Sollte ne größere Schnurfassung haben  ...




Bitte mal genauere Angaben dazu.

Empfehlung: Shimano z.B. Shimano Baitrunner XT 6000 Ra
Abraten: Cormoran


----------



## YdeeS (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

Also ich kann dir die Daiwa Tournament BasiAir QD empfehlen.
Fasst genug Schnur, die Bremse arbeitet super und die Schnurverlegung ist auch der hammer.
Eine der besten Karpfenrollen auf dem Markt, kostet auch nur schlappe 730 € pro Stück !


----------



## heidsch (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*



Andi Fish schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> möchte mir zwei neue Karpfenrollen anschaffen, welche könnt ihr empfehlen oder auch komplett abraten?
> 
> ...




Sag uns doch erst einmal deine Preisvorstellung ... damit wir nicht ins blaue schießen müssen .


mfg heidsch


----------



## carphunter1678 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

Könntest du uns dein Preislimit sagen.

Sonst sind empfehlenswerte Rollen die komplette Windcast reihe von Daiwa oder Die Okuma Powerliner,Shimano BBLC,Daiwa Black Basia,Daiwa Basia,Daiwa Baisiair.

gruß Dennis


----------



## Cool1997 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

Kauf dir die die habe ich auch die ist echt gut.

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ollen-highlights/kogha-tecna-rolle/detail.jsf

Zwar 142,84 aber Die Rolle ist ees wert.


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

Ich würde dir die Okuma Powerliner PL 865 empfehlen.
Sieht ersten klasse aus, sehr robust. Ich fische sie selber und bin stark beeindruckt. Zu dem gehen bei mir 450 meter drauf.

Habe sie mal bei Wilkerling gekauft. Wie gesagt für den mittleren Geldbeutel ist die Rolle sehr positiv. 

ich habe mal einen Thread gefunden, da hat jemand die Okuma komplett auseinandergebaut. ... 


http://forum.angelsport.de/thread.php?threadid=4215 gefunden 

Schau mal rein. Ist sehr Interessant. 

Hoffe konnte dir helfen


----------



## mobb83 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

shimano baitrunner 4500!

arbeitstiere! gehen nicht kaputt!


----------



## Oeschi (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

Hallo,

da ich auch auf der Suche bin, und keinen neuen Tröt eröffnen möchte, häng ich mich einfach mal hier an.

Im Auge habe ich aktuell die Okuma Epix Pro Baitfeeder 80.
Würde diese gerade für 120Euro (2Stück) erhalten.


----------



## MichiMuetze (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

Shimano Big Baitrunner Long Cast. Da geht ordentlich Schnur drauf. Hab mir letzte Woche noch so`n Moped bestellt. Gibts bei angelgeraete-wilkerling für 164 € dat Stück. Aber im Weihnachtsgeschäft manchmal auch schon für 150 € bei angelsport.de


----------



## Andi Fish (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

schnurfassung hab ich an ca. 350m 0,35mm schnur oder ein wenig mehr .. 
Preisvorstellung so bis 130 euro

Petri


----------



## Firehawk81 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

Na dann haste ja von carphunter1678 schon mal eine echt schön Auflistung bekommen. Jetzt musste nur noch deine Favoriten da herrausfinden. Und dann schauen wir mal was übrig bleibt. #6


----------



## cyberpeter (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*



Andi Fish schrieb:


> schnurfassung hab ich an ca. 350m 0,35mm schnur oder ein wenig mehr ..
> Preisvorstellung so bis 130 euro
> 
> Petri



Hallo,

noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Willst Du eine Freilaufrolle oder eine Rolle mit Quick Drag, wo alles über die Frontbremse eingestellt wird.
2. Mußt Du weit werfen und wenn ja wie weit oder wird mit dem Boot ausgelegt und wenn ja wie weit?
3. Sind die 130 € für beide Rollen oder für eine?

Gruß Peter


----------



## mmelch21 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

Absolut Empfehlenswert--> Sänger long Distance.

60€ Das sStück und 10 Kugellager wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre.
Fisch diese seit heuer und bin total begeister von ihr.

LG


----------



## Andi Fish (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

Also weit ist ja immer Relativ aber 70m muss ich schon manchmal werfen. Ansonsten mit Baitboot bzw Schlauchboot...

Hätte eig lieber eine bei der alles über die Frontbremse geregelt wird bzw da den freilauf vielleicht einschalten lässt.

130€ pro Stück

Danke für die vielen Antworten


----------



## mmelch21 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

130€ Pro Stück muss man aber nicht ausgeben. bei meiner Kriegste 2 um das Geld.

Abewr verstehe es muss shimano oder daiwa sein..xD


----------



## heidsch (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> 130€ Pro Stück muss man aber nicht ausgeben. bei meiner Kriegste 2 um das Geld.
> 
> Aber verstehe es muss shimano oder daiwa sein..xD



Muss nicht ... kann aber !

Oh man, immer wieder diese Sprüche ... soll doch jeder für sein Hobby ausgeben was er will!

Toleranz Leute ... Toleranz.


mfg heidsch


----------



## cyberpeter (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

Hallo Andi,

würde Dir folgende Rollen vorschlagen:

Freilauf:
Shimano Baitrunner LC (ca. 150 €)
Okuma Distance Carp Pro 80 Intr 80 (ca. 80 €)
Okuma Powerliner  (ca. 50 €)

Quick Drag bzw. Baitrunner II:
Shimano Ultegra XS-B 10.000 (ca. 130 €)
Shimano Ultegra XT-B 14.000 (ca. 150 €)
Daiwa Windcast X (ca. 150 €)
Shimano Alivo XTA-10.000 (ca. 80 €)

Normale Frontbremse:
Ryobi Proskyer Carp (ca. 100 €)
Daiwa Emblem Pro (ca. 150 €)


Das sind Rollen, die ich guten Gewissens empfehlen kann.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Lil Torres (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Quick Drag bzw. Baitrunner II:
> Shimano Ultegra XS-B 10.000 (ca. 130 €)
> Shimano Ultegra XT-B 14.000 (ca. 150 €)



ich kann da noch die Shimano Biomaster XT-B 8000 empfehlen, ist zur zeit für 119,95 € zu haben.


----------



## kuate (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*



Oeschi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich auch auf der Suche bin, und keinen neuen Tröt eröffnen möchte, häng ich mich einfach mal hier an.
> 
> ...



Super Rollen! Hab selber zwei Epix. Kaufen, die sind ein Traum für das Geld! Falls dir die Schnurfassung der 65 auch reichen würde, gibts die momentan auch im Netz für 39,-. :vik:


----------



## Berggeist69 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*



MichiMuetze schrieb:


> Shimano Big Baitrunner Long Cast. Da geht ordentlich Schnur drauf. Hab mir letzte Woche noch so`n Moped bestellt. Gibts bei angelgeraete-wilkerling für 164 € dat Stück. Aber im Weihnachtsgeschäft manchmal auch schon für 150 € bei angelsport.de



Die fische ich schon fast 10 jahre! Echt ne super Rolle, würde sie mir jederzeit wieder holen!!!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*



Berggeist69 schrieb:


> Die fische ich schon fast 10 jahre! Echt ne super Rolle, würde sie mir jederzeit wieder holen!!!



Wer sie sich leisten kann oder will, für den ist die Rolle wirklich wärmstens zu empfehlen, weil sie wirklich top solide ist, nen brauchbar hohen Schnureinzug hat und insgesamt absolut stimmig und ausgereift ist.#6
Wenn man sich die Rolle nicht leisten kann und dennoch eine absolut zuverlässige Rolle braucht, der muss 'ne Okuma kaufen, denn kein Rollenhersteller bietet unter 100 Euro mehr für jeden gezahlten Cent.


----------



## Andi Fish (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

Gibt es erfahrungen zu der 

Shimano Biomaster XT-B 8000?

Petri


----------



## allrounder11 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*



Andi Fish schrieb:


> Gibt es erfahrungen zu der
> 
> Shimano Biomaster XT-B 8000?
> 
> Petri


 

Du kannst dir eins merken: Es gibt keine schlechten Rollen von Shimano und Daiwa.

Die wirst du nicht finden, egal in welchem Preissegment.


----------



## karphecht (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Du kannst dir eins merken: Es gibt keine schlechten Rollen von Shimano und Daiwa.
> 
> Die wirst du nicht finden, egal in welchem Preissegment.



#6. Genau meine Meinung.


----------



## daci7 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Du kannst dir eins merken: Es gibt keine schlechten Rollen von Shimano und Daiwa.
> 
> Die wirst du nicht finden, egal in welchem Preissegment.



  ó_Ò  Bitte was? Hauptsache Shimpanski Label auffer Rolle? 

Gerade im unteren Preissegment bauen genannte Hersteller großen Mist zusammen - Jedenfalls ist das bei Spinnrollen so.


----------



## CarpCatcher1 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

Hallo,

kann dir die Shimano Ultegra 14000 XT-B empfehlen.
Freilaufsystem funktioniert einwandfrei, leichte handhabung, mußt sie nur richtig einstellen (was die meisten falsch machen).

Bremse fast ganz öffnen (kleines Rad innen). Freilauf bis anschlag schliesen (großes Rad aussen), danach kannst dir die Bremse einstellen. Wenn du deine Ruten abgelegt hast kannst den Freilauf um eine viertel Umdrehung öffnen das reicht.
Bei einem Run Freilauf schliesen, und die Bremse arbeitet wie vorher eingestellt.
Die Bremse läßt sich natürlich auch im Drill verstellen, falls man etwas koriegieren möchte.
Schnurfassung ca. 500m - 0.35 bei der 14000 Rolle
Außerdem liegt eine* 10000* Ersatzspule bei, auf die passen knapp 400m - 0,35 die hab ich meistens im einsatz.

Wie gesagt kann ich nur Empfehlen!!! Mein zweite Wahl wäre Baitrunner LC. Wenn einen das Front Freilaufsystem nicht zusagt.


----------



## schokokola (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

was haltet ihr denn alle so von 
http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/ticaabysstf10007-p-3201.html

sind die nicht empfehlenswert?

oder gibt es keine erfahrungsberichte?

mfg


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*



> Hallo,
> 
> kann dir die Shimano Ultegra 14000 XT-B empfehlen.
> Freilaufsystem funktioniert einwandfrei, leichte handhabung, mußt sie nur richtig einstellen (was die meisten falsch machen).
> ...



Genauso sehe ich das auch ! #6
Wollte es anfangs auch so machen mit der XTB aber dann wollte ich nicht so viel Geld ausgeben und kaufte mir die Penn Sargus 8000 die reicht mir völlig aus !


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

quantum radica br 170 absolute toprolle.....


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*



schokokola schrieb:


> was haltet ihr denn alle so von
> http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/ticaabysstf10007-p-3201.html
> 
> sind die nicht empfehlenswert?
> ...


Qualitativ gibt's nur hui und ab und zu(selten) pfui.
Dazwischen gibt's nichts.
Will heißen die Qualität schwankt.
Ab und an gibt es gebrochene Rollenfüße unter Last, was manchen Wallerangler zur Abkehr von diesen Rollen bewegte.


----------



## carphunter xd (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

Ganz was feines ist auch die Penn spinfisher die hat zwar ne normale Bremse aber ich finde sie einfach nur genial was robusteres findesst du nicht .Aber die optik ist geschmacksache also meinen geschmack trifft sie auf jeden fall .mfg


----------



## Schneidi (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

Ich würde dir die daiwa windcast x oder z empfehlen. Ab ca.150€ pro Stück mit QUICK - DRAG


----------



## Tino (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

In England kannste von der Windcast Z günstige 3er Sets bestellen.
Hab für meine 3  Z 5500er mit Versand gerade mal 520€ bezahlt.

Echts Schnäppchen gewesen!!!:l


PS: die englischen Rollen haben nichts mit der fehlerhaften Lieferung für Deutschland zu tun.Hatte im Vorfeld ausgiebig mit einigen Shops telefoniert um mir ein Bild zu machen.In englischen Foren war auch nichts negatives diesbezüglich zu finden.


----------



## Enker (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

Petri

Also ich hab die Shimano Baitrunner D 6000 (Nachfolger der US Baitrunner).
Ich find die Rolle Klasse, weil:
Sehr robust praktisch unkaputbar und leichtgängig.
Richtiger Freilauf, kein Quick Drag. Ist aber wahrscheinlich Geschmacks- bzw. Gewöhnungssache.
Kraftige sensible Hauptbremse wird vorne eingestellt, bevorzuge aufgrund dieser Eigenschaften auch die Frontbremse.
Freilauf wird hinten eingestellt und kann sehr leichtgängig eingestellt werden.
Stabile Kurbel großem Knauf (achtung bei den 6000er Modellen nur teilweise), der gerade bei großen Händen praktisch ist. Diese Doppelkurpeln sind nicht mein Ding.

Anwendungsbebiet ist aber eher das Angeln auf mittlere Entfernungen.
35er Schnur geht "nur" 200m drauf. Wenn ich weiter entfernt Angeln will hau ich aber ne hochwertige 20er geflochtene drauf, was ja auch sinnvoll ist.
Ansonsten gibts halt noch das 8000er und 12000er Modell. Die Rollen sind aber keine ausgepriesenen Weitwurfrollen. Die Wurfweiten sind nicht schlecht, können aber halt nicht mit richtigen Weitwurfrollen konkurieren.
Wenn du sowas brauchst ist die fehl am platze.

Ach ja Preis, die 6000er gibts für 110€


----------



## cyberpeter (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*



schokokola schrieb:


> was haltet ihr denn alle so von
> http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/ticaabysstf10007-p-3201.html
> 
> sind die nicht empfehlenswert?
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe die Rollen selber eingesetzt und würde sich nicht nochmal kaufen - schon gar nicht für den Preis, weil sie einfach zu viele kleine Mängel haben.

Da wären

- zu geringer Schnureinzug für die Größe
- kein Schnurhinterlaufschutz
- bei einigen Modellen Probleme mit Schnurverlegung bei 0,30 der mit Distanzscheibe nicht ausgleichbar ist
- bei einigen Modellen Probleme mit der Bremse nach längerm Gebrauch
- Problem mit zuklappenden Bügel bei Gewaltwürfen, welcher nur durch Ausbau des automatischen Umklappmech. behoben werden konnte
- Gewicht weicht sehr stark von Herstellerangabe ab fast 770g

Das von Senitivfischer genannte Problem beim Wallerfischen ist wohl noch das kleinste Übel für einen Karpfenfischer ...

Gruß Peter


----------



## kuate (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe die Rollen selber eingesetzt und würde sich nicht nochmal kaufen - schon gar nicht für den Preis, weil sie einfach zu viele kleine Mängel haben.
> 
> ...



Das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an... Doch lieber Okuma! :q


----------



## Dirk T (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

Hallo,

ich habe auch 3 Stk. von den Tica Abyss TF zu laufen und bin nicht so richtig mit den Rollen zufrieden.Hauptsächlich ärgert mich das ständige verfangen der Schnur hinter dem Spulkopf obwohl gar nicht so viel Schnur drauf ist.Bei 2 Rollen ( Spulköpfen ? ) ist die Akustische Wiedergabe der Bremseinstellung dahin.Bezahlt hatte ich damals ( 2008/2009) ca. 145 € - nun bin auch ich auf der Suche nach was anderem.....  

mfg


----------



## kuate (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*



Dirk T schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch 3 Stk. von den Tica Abyss TF zu laufen und bin nicht so richtig mit den Rollen zufrieden.Hauptsächlich ärgert mich das ständige verfangen der Schnur hinter dem Spulkopf obwohl gar nicht so viel Schnur drauf ist.Bei 2 Rollen ( Spulköpfen ? ) ist die Akustische Wiedergabe der Bremseinstellung dahin.Bezahlt hatte ich damals ( 2008/2009) ca. 145 € - nun bin auch ich auf der Suche nach was anderem.....
> 
> mfg



Welcher Zielfisch? Karpfen/Schleie/Raubfisch? Und welche Größe stellst dir vor?


----------



## Dirk T (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

Hallo kuate,

Zielfisch Karpfen /Gewässer neben Seen die Elbe und die Saale.Preisvorstellung bis 150€ das Stk.Es ist wirklich nicht einfach sich zu entscheiden,so viele Meinungen und unterschiedliche Empfehlungen.Da wird z.B.eine Okuma Distance Carp Pro INTR 80 für knapp 80 € angeboten,da eine Shimano BIG BAITRUNNER LC Long Cast für 160 €,das doppelte,ist sie das Wert ? 

mfg


----------



## kuate (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

Servus!

Die frage ist halt auch wie intensiv du das ganze betreibst. Ich meine rentieren sich 150€ pro Rolle?
Vernünftige Rollen gibt es sicher auch für weniger.


----------



## karphunter (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

hallo

 hat vielleicht jemand von euch Erfahrung mit der penn affinity limited 8000. würde mich über antworten freuen
 danke


----------



## BARSCH123 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

@Karphunter

Kann dir die Penn uneingeschränkt empfehlen..#6

Tl,
Chris.


----------



## karphunter (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

danke barsch 123.  arbeitet das quick drag System schon bei einer halben Umdrehung? hatte schon eine shimano... da hat das quick drag aber erst nach 1 und ner halben Umdrehung gearbeitet.


----------



## BARSCH123 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

@Karphunter

Das "QD" Systhem greift ziemlich schnell, allerding ist die Rolle bei einer halben umdrehun nicht komplett offen..

Schau dir mal auf Youtube Produktvideos zur "Affinity" an, da kann man sich ganz gut einen ersten eindruck verschaffen.

Tl,
Chris.


----------



## karphunter (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

hallo
 hat die penn ein schnurlaufröllchen und braucht man dieses unbedingt
 und ist die penn eurer Meinung nach besser als die dam quick sls dlx 970
 möchte nämlich 2 neue rollen kaufen wäre nett wenn jemand was über die beiden modelle sagen könnte


----------



## thomilann (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Karpfenrollen??!!*

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich bin wie mein Vorredner auch auf der Suche nach 2 neuen Karpfenrollen. Brauche so um die 400m 0.35 Schnurfassung.

Bin am schwanken zwischen der Penn affinity, allerdings die 7000lltd wenn oder der Shimano Ultegra 5500xtc. Oder evt. noch evt. Ne DAIWA windcast.

Kann mich einfach nicht festlegen.
Vielleicht kommen ja hier noch paar Tips und Erfahrungen.
Bin auch gern für andere Rollen. Sollten aber so um die 150 +/- liegen. 

Danke vorab


----------

